# DOOR LOCK ISSUES



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

when i hit the door locks the box under the dash clicks, but none of my door locks budge! i took the box appart but everything looks fine inside..... all the soldering..etc
i don't know much about these type of locking systems...
so i would really appreciate the help!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's the solder connections on the relay in the door lock timer. trust me. I've fixed about 50 of them.


----------



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> it's the solder connections on the relay in the door lock timer. trust me. I've fixed about 50 of them.


is that the relay looking thing thats next to the doorlock timer?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

nope. it's inside the timer.


----------



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

*door locks*

Thanks for your help matt.......
problem solved!


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

olztoro said:


> Thanks for your help matt.......
> problem solved!


Matt, I've tried that before, and it didn't seem to work on mine. I can't even hear a clicking sound from the timer. Should I add solder? I just remelted the cracked places.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

if you don't know how to solder, all you're going to do is mess things up.

remove the old solder and reflow new stuff, with proper flux on it. should help the problem.
and resolder every connection on the board. when one goes, others usually aren't far behind.

I don't know what the hell Nissan paid half their suppliers to use in their electronics, but it's amazing how many parts fail because of bad solder joints.
clocks, Bose radios, Clarion radios, door lock timers....


----------



## Luba (Aug 22, 2005)

I have had troubles off and on with the auto door locking and keyless entry..sometimes works sometimes doesn't

Then just yesterday the car didn't start. Fiddled with the ignition switch, it starts now...and ALL the other problems are now working fine.

Keyless entry, door lock everything!

Must be on the same sort of power line???

Ignition issues pls see my thread if you can help out as well  tx all!
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=102878


----------



## gate9797 (May 27, 2006)

Could it be a problem with the switch under the door lock , window control panel on the ark rest? Maybe the switch is bad.


----------

